# Radius Dish Jig.....Successful!!!!



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Well I spent the day making a jig to carve out a 30" radius dish...Once the jig was completed it took about 10 minutes to finish a radius dish....The dish has a 3/8" bolt in the center to spin on...The rails on each side of the are curved to a 30' diameter...The surprise was when the router bit started to cut into the dish it also started to spin it....With just a gentle pressure on the router the dish kept spinning...Tomorrow I will make a 15' dosh......$200.00 dollars saved.....Larry




























Just glue on some 80 grit sand paper and the dish is finished


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Very cool!

AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice larry
:2guns:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

awsome Job.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I only recently figure out what they are. I haven't ventured into acoustics......

Can you recap how to use one for me...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I only recently figure out what they are. I haven't ventured into acoustics......
> 
> Can you recap how to use one for me...


Pat...I'm so gald you asked....I kept thinking "That is one huge dish....nice for cheese and crackers, etc when you have a big party"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Pat...I'm so gald you asked....I kept thinking "That is one huge dish....nice for cheese and crackers, etc when you have a big party"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


and MDF too.... perfect for soup ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> and MDF too.... perfect for soup ...


....especailly if you only like the lumpy, chewy parts.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

LOL....Soup bowl...Crackers and cheese.....I'll try and explain what it is used for...The top and back of an acoustic is not flat, it is actually domed...The top on mine has a 30' radius and the back has a 15' radius....The face of the dish will have 80 grit sandpaper glued to it...I shape the braces in this dishl to the radius of the top and back....When I glue the braces to the back and top I place the top or back in the dish...This helps me maintain the radius and even gluing that I want ....Also the rim (sides) have to be placed in the dish and sanded until the rims are even all the around

If this doesn't make any sense to you ........Soup bowls are 70.00 dollars and the cheese and crackers dish is 65.00 
LOL.....Larry


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks larry ,,,,,,,,,,i wasn't sure what it was for either i got a better idea now 
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a youtube video of a visite at the Boucher factory. If you skip the begining and reach about 3min45, you will see a demonstration of what Larry explained about sanding the rims with a radius dish, plus him (Claude Boucher) explaining the concept (in french though...).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFSDeu9_b68&feature=related

And here is an image of a radius dish being used to glue back braces to the back. (You can see the dish under the back with red sandpaper glued to it.)










Hope this helps!


----------

